# Big Spring



## Tarpon (18. November 2003)

Habe damals diesen Thread über Big Spring interessiert verfolgt. Zum Schluss wurde dieser ja dann mit Hinweis auf Klagen, Anwälte etc. geschlossen (was ich auch gut finde!). Mich würde nur interessieren, ob es schon Neuigkeiten gibt, die mitgeteilt werden dürfen. Insbesondere von diesem Ex-Member, der wohl den meißten Ärger auf das AB gezogen hat, um sich später nach großem Wirbel überall löschen zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2003)

Wir sind dran, sobald da was feststeht wirds kommen.


----------



## robi52 (23. November 2003)

Hallo an das Board! Ich habe das Thema interessiert verfolgt und frage mich wann ihr Stellung nehmt. Man kann den Eindruck haben, ihr schweigt das Thema tot! Die Beteiligten schreiben keine Beitraege mehr, einer hat alles geloescht, die Boardfuehrung sagt, wartet ab! Hier haben alle ein Recht zu erfahren was daraus geworden ist. Ich habe den Eindruck, wenn es ernst wird ziehen ihr den sch.... ein!  Einfach nix mehr sagen heisst die Mitglieder hier fuer bloed verkaufen! 
Ich wollte einfach nur bei euch lesen, nun haben doch die Finger gejuckt! Sonst ist es hier ein super Forum! Gratulation!


----------



## leguan8 (23. November 2003)

@ robi52,

wie thomas9904 schon geschrieben hat, liegt noch alles bei den anwälten, die die sachlage prüfen. wir werden uns dannerst zu wort melden, wenn wir genau wissen was was los ist. und wie die rechtslage zu diesem fall aussieht. wir wollen uns ja nicht in schwieriegkeiten bringen.


----------



## robi52 (23. November 2003)

wie lange wollt ihr noch warten, bis weihnachten ist nicht mehr viel Zeit! Ich glaube euch nicht so recht. Einem Ex-Maedchentrainer und Moderator kann man sowieso nicht glauben ;-)) Ich galube da kommt nichst mehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2003)

Zudem sind dier Beiträge nicht gelöscht, sondern nur veschoben, bis der Anwalt grünes Licht gibt (oder eben nicht, dann kommt aber zumindest der Ursprungsbeitrag wieder)


----------



## robi52 (23. November 2003)

na dann schaltet doch wieder den ursprungsbeitrag, dann lasst ihr die leute nicht so einfach unwissend, die von der sache noch nichts wussten


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2003)

Ist ganz einfach: 
Da deswegen auch Anzeigen gegen Mitglieder vom AB möglich/angedroht sind, geht da vor ausführlicher juristischer Prüfung nichts wieder online.

Im Interesse der AB - Mitglieder genauso wie im Interesse des AB.
Und solange müssen eben alle warten.

Könnt Ihr verstehen oder nicht, gut heissen oder nicht:
Das ist und bleibt der Weg!


----------

